# Do UK midwives check dilation/cervix before labour?



## ChrissiK

Hi all,

I am expecting a quick delivery this time again and it was a good measure with my last children to see how far dialated I was in the last couple of weeks.
Those births were in the US, now I am in the UK.
Is it common for midwives to check the state of your cervix or do they leave you alone until labor starts?

Thanks


----------



## becstar

Once I turned 40 weeks they gave me a sweep and checked dilation then... I think onc eyou reach term they are happy to check you if you want it. 

Just ask!


----------



## Sommerfugl

I don't think it's common for them to check, unless you're overdue like becstar said.

My LO was born on her due date so I've no experience of that.

I think it could be considered a infection risk so they like to stay away unless necessary?


----------



## ljo1984

It's not common practice, I was booked in for a sweep the day after she was born so I presume I would have been told then. Many don't even check in labour as they can tell how far you are from your behaviour. Xx


----------



## madasa

It's not routine, no. You can be at 5cm for weeks. Or you can be not dilated at all and have your baby 24hrs later. Nothing to prevent you ASKING to be checked though, if you really want to be.


----------



## becstar

Yeah, I was 2cm at 40 weeks and 2cm at 16 days past due!


----------



## feeble

Nope, the first time i had my cervix checked was during labour :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

They only go there to do a sweep, not to check dilation, as madasa said, it means nothing anyway.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Y out don't EVER have to have your cervix checked in pregancy or labour :) all a VE will tell you is what the cervix is doing at that precise moment. It doesnt indicate anything else. VEs can be helpful if there seems to be an issue in labour such as positioning etc but for the most party they are accepted to be a poor indicator on their own.

https://midwifethinking.com/2011/09/14/the-assessment-of-progress/


----------



## tmr1234

With my 2 they never did until i got to the hospital iwhen i was having them.


----------

